

Extracting a Salt From an MD5 Hash - jbnunn
http://bigtrapeze.com/2012/04/05/extracting-a-salt-from-an-md5-hash/

======
ChikkaChiChi
"using MD5 encryption (which is what the majority of websites use to encrypt
stored data)"

MD5 is not nor has it ever been advertised as being a form of encryption. No
article that references it as such can be treated seriously even if you are
recommending against using it.

